# 🤦🐐 stubborn goats and new barn



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

I started rescuing goats from people who no longer wanted them, about 9 years ago.. they have always been in an open barn, open to the south for sun to warm it up in the afternoon..we just finished our new barn and it's a beautiful barn, with stalls, hay feeders and hay catcher so hay won't be spoiled by the goats walking on the hay and of course pooping in it. The new barn is attached to the old barn, we cut an opening for them to go inside on their own.. but 🤦🐐 stubborn goats act like something horrible will happen to them. I wanted to make sure that none of the goats have bad experience in the new barn BUT HOW DO YOU GET THEM TO GO INSIDE 🤦🐐 I had no idea that they would be wary of this new barn..has anyone else has this experience with GOATS🤦🐐😁 little knuckle heads.. please advise 😬


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

First time I started a conversation hope I didn't post it twice 😬


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Nope. Never have had the experience. But with our goats when we built a new barn we just herded them all in there. I guess my goats are just a little more curious then yours lol.. they thought it was quite interesting and were investigating everything. Could you coax them in with feed? And I’m sure if they won’t go in today they will get curious enough to go check this “new thing” out


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Hey just to let you know you did post twice but that is perfectly fine! No ones gonna care! At least I don’t🤣Btw, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

The barn looks awesome!!

Goats just don't like new things. I'm sure they will get brave enough to check it out soon. 😉


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Debra P I merged the posts together  that way it will be easier to keep track of replies and reply back.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice barn! Well I still have to "baby sit" my goats to get them out in the new field. Aka I fenced in around the apple orchard near the arena and they still won't go out but about 30 feet into it on their own. Give them time and sit with them in there some. My girls are finally getting more adjusted to the "new" field.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Goats believe humans always want to do things to eat them. 😁. Sit with them and talk to them while you are in there.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Food will get you everywhere  Put their hay in there, make sure they see it, and don't feed anywhere else and they'll figure it out quickly! Lol. You can try coaxing them with treats etc but that's the easiest way and it's guaranteed.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh, those silly goats!
It's hard to tell from the pictures...is there an exit door in the new barn? Goats are sometimes reluctant to enter a new place if they can't see a clear path of escape.
What's the floor made of? Cows are the worst about this from what I've seen, but goats are bad sometimes, too, about not wanting to walk on dark floors, especially concrete, in a new place. You could try putting some bedding down that they're already used to, to make the new barn less scary.
It all looks great to me! I bet your goats will get used to it in no time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, it did post twice, I deleted the extra one.

Anything new with goats, they are either shy about it or go to investigate.

You can try to feed them their favorite treats in the barn and some hay so they get use to it.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> You could try putting some bedding down that they're already used to, to make the new barn less scary.


That's a good idea - smell is big for goats and some (lightly) used bedding would be familiar.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

thefarmgirl said:


> Nope. Never have had the experience. But with our goats when we built a new barn we just herded them all in there. I guess my goats are just a little more curious then yours lol.. they thought it was quite interesting and were investigating everything. Could you coax them in with feed? And I’m sure if they won’t go in today they will get curious enough to go check this “new thing” out


I am so sorry 8 haven't had a chance to get back on this site..my entire family caught COVID and we are pretty sick.
Yes, I tried luring them in with hay, they just seem to think something bad is going to happen to them. My brave little boy Timmy comes right in.
I have one Nubian Champ and he refused to come in even though I had the hay in the bins..I do have larger goats that can be bullies..we usually separate the bullies from the smaller goats so that they eat enough.. the little guys were wary but finally came inside and ate Champ refused to come inside. I can't see them now, I have a friend feeding and cleaning up the barn until I can get back to them. I guess I just have stubborn goats


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh get better soon. Give the little guys a chance.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh no, I hope you will feel better soon!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Debra P said:


> I am so sorry 8 haven't had a chance to get back on this site..my entire family caught COVID and we are pretty sick.
> Yes, I tried luring them in with hay, they just seem to think something bad is going to happen to them. My brave little boy Timmy comes right in.
> I have one Nubian Champ and he refused to come in even though I had the hay in the bins..I do have larger goats that can be bullies..we usually separate the bullies from the smaller goats so that they eat enough.. the little guys were wary but finally came inside and ate Champ refused to come inside. I can't see them now, I have a friend feeding and cleaning up the barn until I can get back to them. I guess I just have stubborn goats


Are they still getting fed elsewhere? They might need to get hungry enough for that to overcome their fear. If you can leave it free choice the timid ones will get a chance to go eat when the others are full.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Debra P I merged the posts together  that way it will be easier to keep track of replies and reply back.


Thank you very much I appreciate it.. I'm still not sure how to navigate this site, guess I will learn soon😅


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

DDFN said:


> Nice barn! Well I still have to "baby sit" my goats to get them out in the new field. Aka I fenced in around the apple orchard near the arena and they still won't go out but about 30 feet into it on their own. Give them time and sit with them in there some. My girls are finally getting more adjusted to the "new" field.


This has to happen right now when I'm trying to get my goats to go into the new barn! COVID positive 🤦🤦🤦Soo until I test negative my friend is feeding and cleaning up the old barn.. little stinkers are afraid I'm trying to trap them 😅 silly goats.. and thanks for the compliment..first time I have stalls and finally Steve made a fabulous hay catcher 😅 they literally can't get it on the ground now..ohh boy did I hate wasted hay😅‼ that is exactly what I have been doing, putting hay out for them in the new barn ..one of the triplets, Timothy just walks right in but the others just stand at the door and look even though I know they are hungry... still giving trouble coming inside. And yes I stay inside with them trying to make them feel more comfortable.. but goats will be goats😬 still I adore each goat.. My friend Steve built the barn for me, I have been rescuing goats for about 9 years now, Steve said that it's about time for a real barn😅he's a great friend.. the open barn is 40 years old! And kinda falling apart. I was so excited that they would like the barn but with goats, ya just never know 😁

.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Are they still getting fed elsewhere? They might need to get hungry enough for that to overcome their fear. If you can leave it free choice the timid ones will get a chance to go eat when the others are full.


What we are doing and we've been feeding my goats this way for a long time.. I feed what I call the bullies on one side and I am just feeding the smaller goats inside the new barn. And what they don't eat they can go back inside and eat the later. Have you heard of caprine challenger? My vet said it won't hurt my wethers, but I still am a bit wary giving grain to my wethers, I know people know how to figure out protein ratio etc But I have no idea how to figure that out.. if I put grain in the new barn.. I think they'd forget it's new and run inside 😁 they do love grain, but I'm very careful with it.. thanks very much I do appreciate any ideas ❣‼‼


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

If your wethers are maintaining body condition with just hay, I wouldn't mess with feeding anything else.
A little grain treat to coax them into the barn might be a nice thing. My wether gets so excited about the teeny, tiny handful of grain pellets I give him as a treat.
Prayers that you all get well soon!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Debra P said:


> What we are doing and we've been feeding my goats this way for a long time.. I feed what I call the bullies on one side and I am just feeding the smaller goats inside the new barn. And what they don't eat they can go back inside and eat the later. Have you heard of caprine challenger? My vet said it won't hurt my wethers, but I still am a bit wary giving grain to my wethers, I know people know how to figure out protein ratio etc But I have no idea how to figure that out.. if I put grain in the new barn.. I think they'd forget it's new and run inside 😁 they do love grain, but I'm very careful with it.. thanks very much I do appreciate any ideas ❣‼‼


I don't grain any of mine on a regular basis - only a bit if I'm milking one to keep it distracted, or if an individual needs to gain weight. I've added protein tubs since switching to lower nutrition grass hay but those are balanced for Ca/P which is the main issue with boys. If you want to give them a treat that's easier on digestion try alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Debra P said:


> I started rescuing goats from people who no longer wanted them, about 9 years ago.. they have always been in an open barn, open to the south for sun to warm it up in the afternoon..we just finished our new barn and it's a beautiful barn, with stalls, hay feeders and hay catcher so hay won't be spoiled by the goats walking on the hay and of course pooping in it. The new barn is attached to the old barn, we cut an opening for them to go inside on their own.. but 🤦🐐 stubborn goats act like something horrible will happen to them. I wanted to make sure that none of the goats have bad experience in the new barn BUT HOW DO YOU GET THEM TO GO INSIDE 🤦🐐 I had no idea that they would be wary of this new barn..has anyone else has this experience with GOATS🤦🐐😁 little knuckle heads.. please advise 😬


Thanks for letting me know that this is a good barn for stubborn goats 😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey @Debra P 

How are you stubborn goats doing with the new barn?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

